#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Clip Art

## hillbilly

Clip art is often used in a variety of teaching modes. Works well with students from K-12.



The Teacher's Guide Free Education Clip Art Page

Free Teacher Clip Art – School clipart, Animated clipart, word art, educational clipart.

Clip Art for Teachers, Classroom, Kids

----------

